# Vienna Symphonic Library Training?



## EmmCeeSq (Jan 31, 2019)

https://viennatraining.com/en/kursdetails

Has anyone done this? It looks expensive, but I'm really not getting the most out of my VSL libraries (they're hard work, but I don't mind that so much).

I got hold of the dimension strings in a fit of optimism a few years back, and never really got past the 'christ, these things use a lot of RAM!' stage.

I'd be really grateful for any opinions.

Thanks

Mike


----------

